# BOM for Greengage, Spillway?



## ridgedchips (Aug 20, 2019)

Does anyone have the BOM for the Greengage (EQD Plumes) and/or the Spillway (EQD Aqueduct) since their build docs aren't up yet? I'd just like to be able to get the parts with my next Tayda order during the current "sale".


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Aug 21, 2019)

If you have the PCBs they usually have everything you need printed right on them.


----------



## phi1 (Aug 21, 2019)

For the spillway I think you could just order all the parts for the arachnid build, minus 1 B100k pot. On another thread it was confirmed that the spillway is like the arachnid, but with only 2 of the parameter controls, so the board was re-designed. (I can't say for sure all the part values will be the same, by I can't see any reason why they wouldn't be).


----------



## Robert (Aug 21, 2019)

*Greengage*

R1       1M       
R2       1K       
R3       10M      
R4       10K      
R5       47K      
R6       1K       
R7       1K       
R8       10K      
R9       330R     
R10      1K       
R11      1K       
R12      1M       
R13      100R     
R14      100K     
R100     4K7      

C1       33n      
C2       1u       
C3       56p      
C4       100n     
C5       47n      
C6       470n     
C7       56p      
C8       1u       
C9       1u       
C10      10u      
C100     10u      
C101     100u     

D1       3mm LED (Red)
D2       3mm LED (Red)
D3       1N4148   
D4       1N4148   
D5       1N4148   
D100     1N5817   

IC1      TL072    
IC2      TL072    
IC100  TC1044SCPA

LEVEL    B100K    
TONE     W20K     
GAIN     B1M      

MODE     SPDT ON/OFF/ON


----------



## ridgedchips (Aug 21, 2019)

Robert said:


> *Greengage*
> 
> R1       1M
> R2       1K
> ...



Greatly appreciated! Can't wait to see how this compares to the Palisades I'm currently building.


----------

